#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  إلي المعماريين و محبي التصميم المعماري

## boukybouky

[frame="7 70"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تحية طيبة لكم جميعاً في منتدي أبناء مصر

دعوة إلي كل مصمم معماري و إلي كل محب للتصميم المعماري

دعوة لتقديم أفضل التصميمات المعمارية لطرحها في المنتدي 

حتي تعم الإستفادة للجميع و نتبادل الأفكار و نضيف لبعضنا البعض

أدعوكم لمشاركتنا في مسابقتنا بقاعة الديكور:

مسابقة أحلي تصميم معماري للفيلات 

في إنتظاركم و أحلي تصميمات ترشحونها في المسابقة

دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------

